# New Demo Vids Of "Rolling Thunder" SKAR



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

She Said "It's Amazing" - YouTube

Mouth Wide Open and Speechless - YouTube

It's Blowing My Hair Momma - YouTube

How Many Decibels Is That? 150 LOL - YouTube

What Kind Of Speakers Are Those? SKAR LMAO - YouTube

He sees why I call it "Rolling Thunder" - YouTube

Wiper Flex 4 SKAR 15's - YouTube


----------

